# UK TV online



## Guest (Jan 31, 2013)

Hi all!

Just got a mail with this link

Laptop Telly | Simple & easy to download and use

Perhaps interesting for UK expats

Anders


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I got it too so I suspect they are bombarding everyone with it.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

This is just another chargeable VPN service to add to the list.

I've been testing another service which is free and provides a choice of proxy addresses including the UK. Once set to a UK address iPlayer etc all work. I have had only one problem during testing and this seems to be resolved now so I'm happy to recommend it. Oh, and there is no advertising on it.

SafeIP - Free Anonymous Surfing

Could everyone who tries it put some feedback on here as to how successful they have found it?

Pete

P.S. Mac owners need not get excited!


----------



## exup (Feb 13, 2012)

Don't know if this is any use but my daughter lives in Qatar and uses hidemyass.com


----------



## exup (Feb 13, 2012)

Sorry - misunderstood the original query ..............


----------



## potamiou (Jan 10, 2010)

Vegaanders said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Just got a mail with this link
> 
> ...


If you really want to watch UK Telly in Cyprus (or elsewhere) just go to Watch Streaming Movies and live TV in HD. Watch Football and Compare us to Hulu, Zattoo and TVCatchup., download the HDI player, and watch for nothing.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2013)

potamiou said:


> If you really want to watch UK Telly in Cyprus (or elsewhere) just go to Watch Streaming Movies and live TV in HD. Watch Football and Compare us to Hulu, Zattoo and TVCatchup., download the HDI player, and watch for nothing.


filmon is not for free either if you want some good channels

Anders


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

potamiou said:


> If you really want to watch UK Telly in Cyprus (or elsewhere) just go to Watch Streaming Movies and live TV in HD. Watch Football and Compare us to Hulu, Zattoo and TVCatchup., download the HDI player, and watch for nothing.


I can't really see any point to downloading and installing the HDI player as you can watch Filmon in SD quality direct online for free.

You can only watch in HDI if you subscribe.

Or am I missing something?

Pete


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

PeteandSylv said:


> This is just another chargeable VPN service to add to the list.
> 
> I've been testing another service which is free and provides a choice of proxy addresses including the UK. Once set to a UK address iPlayer etc all work. I have had only one problem during testing and this seems to be resolved now so I'm happy to recommend it. Oh, and there is no advertising on it.
> 
> ...


On your recommendation I have tried safeip. Not good While it is on I can't open most of the sites I use regularly. I can't even open my own website
i have switched it off and no problems getting into any sites.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2013)

Veronica said:


> On your recommendation I have tried safeip. Not good While it is on I can't open most of the sites I use regularly. I can't even open my own website
> i have switched it off and no problems getting into any sites.


It's often a good idea to pay 5 euro or so per month to get good quality:clap2:

Anders


----------



## potamiou (Jan 10, 2010)

PeteandSylv said:


> I can't really see any point to downloading and installing the HDI player as you can watch Filmon in SD quality direct online for free.
> 
> You can only watch in HDI if you subscribe.
> 
> ...


The HDI player allows you to watch in SD or HD. It also puts a shortcut on the desktop, so you don't need to go through the website. All the basic terrestrial UK channels are free. Also Film4 is free, other film channels I believe you pay for. You cn also record 2 hours free, or you can pay less than 3 euros for ten hours recording.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Veronica said:


> On your recommendation I have tried safeip. Not good While it is on I can't open most of the sites I use regularly. I can't even open my own website
> i have switched it off and no problems getting into any sites.


That's interesting because I have not had that problem at all in fact I'm using it now. Are you using a UK proxy with it? If you let me know one of the sites you can't get into I could try it here.

Pete


----------



## potamiou (Jan 10, 2010)

PeteandSylv said:


> I can't really see any point to downloading and installing the HDI player as you can watch Filmon in SD quality direct online for free.
> 
> You can only watch in HDI if you subscribe.
> 
> ...


You ARE missing something I'm afraid. When you download the HDI player, you can still watch it in either SD or HD, but you also get an icon on the desktop, so you don't have to go to the website. It's also easier to use than the website. All BBC and ITV channels are free, plus a few others, and Film4. You also get 2 hours free recording, but for less than 3 euros you can get 10 hours recording a month. You have to pay for other film channels, but whatever, it is still a helluva lot cheaper than UK telly!!


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

potamiou said:


> You ARE missing something I'm afraid. When you download the HDI player, you can still watch it in either SD or HD, but you also get an icon on the desktop, so you don't have to go to the website. It's also easier to use than the website. All BBC and ITV channels are free, plus a few others, and Film4. You also get 2 hours free recording, but for less than 3 euros you can get 10 hours recording a month. You have to pay for other film channels, but whatever, it is still a helluva lot cheaper than UK telly!!


Interesting. When I tried it you only got HD for a couple of minutes then you could either continue in SD or subscribe.

Pete


----------



## potamiou (Jan 10, 2010)

PeteandSylv said:


> Interesting. When I tried it you only got HD for a couple of minutes then you could either continue in SD or subscribe.
> 
> Pete


Correct, you continue in SD but using the HDi player! - no subscription!


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

potamiou said:


> Correct, you continue in SD but using the HDi player! - no subscription!


While that undoubtably works the screen quality is inferior to using a VPN or the latest free alternative that I am using: SafeIP.

But it's good to have the choices available.

Pete


----------

